# American buying and using a holiday home in Ireland



## Ximon (Jan 31, 2017)

I know that Americans can purchase houses in Ireland without restrictions. I also know that Americans are entitled to stay in Ireland for 90 days. This appears pretty straight forward but I still have the following questions:

1. If I buy a holiday home in Ireland, can I freely travel to Ireland and use the home for 90 days at a time?
2. If I stay in Ireland for the full 90 day period, how long must I remain out of Ireland in order to re-enter for another 90 days?
3. Will INIS have any concerns with my purchasing a home in Ireland with the intent to visit only for the periods permitted under my visa or could they stop me from visiting if they see a pattern of such stays?

Are there any other concerns?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The 90 day visa is normally subject to the "usual" restrictions. The main thing is that you may stay for up to 90 days in any rolling 180 day period. Practically speaking, it means you need to stay out of Ireland for as long as your remained in Ireland. If you stay the full 90 days, then you need to wait another 90 days before you re-enter.

As far as I know, INIS is not nearly as "picky" as the US immigration service. But I know there are some hassles between the US and the EU over the US approach to their visa waiver program. Basically, not all EU countries are included in it, and the EU is pushing to say that unless it's the entire EU they may not extend the 90 day tourist visa to US passport holders. Still only threats, but stay posted to the news as this develops.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

